# Training for Novice



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

I really like the book by Judy Byron and Adele Yunck called Obedience Training: A Balanced Approach (may not be exact title). If there is one book that would give you the tools to get obedience titles without ever attending a class, this would be it. Even if you do attend class, this book will give you great tips for teaching and proofing the exercises. Since you are starting to work on heel position and fronts, they have great exercises/games for teaching and refining the dog's understanding of where those positions are.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am interested to know why you are choosing to use compulsion training techniques. Are they really necessary with a poodle?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

fjm said:


> I am interested to know why you are choosing to use compulsion training techniques. Are they really necessary with a poodle?


It works for Millie. Get's her hyped up, tail wagging, extremely motivated to perform. Helps get her "loaded". 

We use lots of positive reinforcement as well. She is praised like a Queen when she does something right. Corrected (Light hand corrections with prong collar) when she does something wrong.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Use some sort of device to teach straight fronts. Crooked fronts are very difficult to retrain and as you move up the levels in Obedience there are more and more fronts. Devices include things like shoots, a PVC box or a balance platform. A woman in my group who put an OTCH UDX6 on her Beagle :scared: teaches fronts with a balance platform. Basically it is a square that is raised slightly off the floor that the dog has to come sit one. It teaches the dog to be close and straight. As the dog gets better using it, she changes the base so that it tips unless the dog is sitting straight and tight.


Most of Novice is heeling. Understand what correct heeling is and make sure your dog knows what correct heel position really is. Most non-competition folks have no idea how specific real heeling work is. 

Work the heck out of your sits and downs. This is where most people flunk Novice.


----------

